# Fake Games



## Pikachu (Aug 27, 2008)

These games look good enough to be real.





Comments?
(I know its fake!)(Mods if this belongs somewhere else, move it to its appropriate location.)


----------



## turbler (Aug 27, 2008)

That looks almost real, but the ho-oh and lugia both need to be er... a... oh yah, revamped. But it's AMAZING how real they seem!!!


----------



## kunikida. (Aug 27, 2008)

^Ditto. This looks like a real game! But Lugia and Ho-oh should be revamped.


----------



## Wymsy (Aug 27, 2008)

Those don't look anywhere near real.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 28, 2008)

Uh... How do they look good enough to be real? ._.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 28, 2008)

well I think theyre good


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow they look pretty convincing. Its probably Diamond & Pearl only full of AR codes, or like Pokemon Jade XD


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 28, 2008)

Solid Gold looks real, but the Lugia on Pure Silver needs to be revamped.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 28, 2008)

They would look more realistic if it had a Nintendo WiFi trademark on it.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 28, 2008)

Why does everyone keep saying they need to be 'revamped'? You can't revamp sugimori art =|


----------



## Amaguq (Aug 28, 2008)

I _wish_ they were real! *sniff*


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 28, 2008)

Not quite in the spriting term. It's more that the style of the colors needs to be changed.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 28, 2008)

Er...

They don't in the least bit look real to me.


----------



## Daigonite (Aug 29, 2008)

The names are dead givaways. Also, the old Ho-oh art.

*goes off to sue gamefreak for not making a G/S remake*


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2008)

They don't look real at all. Come on, Pure Silver and Solid Gold? Those aren't creative enough to be real.
EDIT: And Lugia has weird lines on its stomach. Look closely, and you'll see parts of different colors.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 30, 2008)

If I gave them a quick glance, they'd look real to me. But any amount of scrutiny ruins it for me. The Lugia on Pure Silver doesn't look right, Ho-Oh would definitely require a new look for a remake. The names, as Darksong said, suck. Just plain suck. And the font doesn't look right. And the typesetting is a tiny bit off.

That said, these could be used to fool 9-year-olds.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 6, 2008)

They _do_ look real.However,Nintendo never announced it,_and_ it has no Nintendo seal thingy!


----------



## Seritinajii (Sep 6, 2008)

These would be very realistic with the Nintendo Seal and all that, but unfortunately a giveaway is that the art looks too outdated for a DS game.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 6, 2008)

Solid Gold looks convincing. Although Pure Gold and Solid Silver would have been better

And also... Erm... How can one update Sugimori art?


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 6, 2008)

Darksong said:


> They don't look real at all. Come on, Pure Silver and Solid Gold? Those aren't creative enough to be real.


FIRE RED
OMG FIRE
ITS RED
HOLY SHIT THATS CLEVER



its still a sucky-ass shoop though.


----------

